# Aloha!



## tdbatman (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow...now I don't have to google every question I have and get redirected to sites that have nothing to do with theater...I found you guys!
I've been a bunch of places but I live in Hawaii now and have been teaching technical theater (LD, Set Design, TD, SFX..whatever) at Mililani High School on Oahu.
I do some freelance design for a few other places...mostly places where you have to be REALLY creative and build your own stage to start with...I love the challenge...sometimes.
I've already gotten a bunch of answers from forums...and THANKS!
Aloha,
Anna 
PS...I'm batman because I swoop in to where my students are messing up a project, pull a tool out of my utility belt, fix it and then rush on to the next problem...see, I'm Batman


----------



## jonhirsh (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome;

I think this may be the first time i have done this welcome thing but it feels good 

So enjoy controlbooth it has lots of good resources as you will find out. 

JH


----------



## Van (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome aboard, Glad to have you here !


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome Batman! It's Snowing here today in Seattle... turning to rain later in the day of course. I want to volunteer to lead the official Control Booth welcome party to come visit your school as soon as possible. Then we'll go pick up some teriyaki chicken at Zippy's... or maybe we could meet up for some coconut shrimp and some Matsumoto Shave Ice and then tour the school later and then go pick up some fresh malasadas... Ok, forget the theater tech, I just want to go to Hawaii and eat my way out of my winter blues. Fortunately we got an L&L in the area a couple years ago. Now I know what we are doing for dinner... "Honey I'm going to strap on the tire chains. We are going to L&L" 

Ok, so I'm a little obsessed with Hawaiian food. But welcome to the board. There are lot's of good people here who know all kinds of stuff. Plus you can join those of us trying to help out the young ones who don't have a Batman at their school. Be an expert on what you do know and be a student of what you don't know.


----------



## tdbatman (Jan 16, 2007)

ha ha ha...cool we can have an exchange program! Mmm...L&L...I have one two blocks away and I don't feel like cooking...maybe I'll steal your inspiration... 

Any time you wanna drop in...I can use the help...plus if you're here, I can go surfing!


----------



## Van (Jan 16, 2007)

Man ! A.R.T. toured a production of "A Midsummers Night Dream" to Hawaii last year. did I get to go ? No. They hired a another guy to run the tech for the tour. Oh well the cost of being un-expendable ! hehehehehe
BTW We got 4" of snow today. A very rare condition for Portland and the city is shutdown !


----------



## PhantomD (Jan 17, 2007)

Aloha batman (lol)!

Glad I'm not the only one who has to fix everything.


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 18, 2007)

Let me ditto the others and say Welcome to Controlbooth. But I have to say that there are some students out there who can fix problems just as well, and in some cases better than teachers...


----------



## dvlasak (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome! I also work in a High School. Great fun isn't it!?!

Dennis


----------



## Kelite (Jan 23, 2007)

Aloha kakahiaka, Anna.

You've chosen a great resource for all things theater-related when you dropped in to the Controlbooth. You'll find many helpful technicians, students, and your occasional 'lurker' providing timely tips and help. Welcome aboard!

Kipa hou mai-


----------

